# Are Bianchi Mountain Bikes Rare/Collectibile



## Capitan Sketch (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been mountain biking for 18 years and have rarely ever seen a Bianchi Mountain bike.Yes, I've seen plenty of Bianchi road bikes but out on the single track I can't recall ever having seen a mountain bike with the Bianchi badge on it.

I currently own 2 Bianchi mountain bikes, a 2005 G.U.S.S. single speed and a 2004 Grizzly 2x10. I've been debating selling the single speed to make a little extra cash but have been having second thoughts as I've honestly never seen another one of these bikes out on the trails. They're both fairly unique looking; the GUSS is bright yellow with a matching yellow RockShox Reba and the Grizzly is the traditional Bianchi Celeste color with carbon fiber seat stays. I get comments all the time from people who are surprised to see the Bianchi name on a mountain bike.Are these old Bianchi hard tails rare in the US?Honestly both bikes are two of the lightest and most fun hard tails I've ever ridden so why aren't there more Bianchi mountain bikes out there on the single track? I've attached a couple pics of my GUSS and Grizzly.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

In my mind, those models, no. Now if you are talking about the 1990's Grizzly RC that were made of Columbus Nivacrom steel, well, that is a whole other story...


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Bianchi ss mountain bikes are plentiful in all different flavors BASS, BUSS, PUSS, BOSS, DISS etc. Apparently they are good candidates for a 650 conversion if the 26er is getting stale.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not "rare" as in worth more due to that fact, but certainly not as ubiquitous as say, Trek or Specialized, which you can't seem to swing a dead cat without hitting a few dozen of at trail heads....

Looks like a pair of bikes getting ridden and enjoyed, keep it up!


----------



## Julie Urban (8 mo ago)

I just listed a 2000 Grizzly Hardtail Mountain Bike 17.5 on this forum new old stock never used
[email protected]


----------



## Dharmabum (Apr 18, 2021)

Here's my 2000 Superbee after a few recent updates.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm trying to make them collectible, please send me all the bianchi ti megatube mountain bikes you see for sale... Great bikes, just not many around


----------

